# Brown's Extreme! Sweet Potato Sticks?



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, today at Walmart I picked up a pack of browns extreme sweet potato sticks for Stitchers. They're meant for rats and other small animals, but I was wondering if they were better for rats than yogies, if they were actually safe for ratties, and if rats like them. Please tell me if you've heard anything bad about browns, if you've ever tried these treats, or if they seem too fatty or something for rats. Below is a picture of the bag and I'll also include the crude protein, etc... I just saw that they're made in china and labeled not for human consumption if that helps.

Guaranteed analysis
Crude protein (min) 1.5%
Crude fat (min) 0.05%
Crude fiber (max) 5.0%
Moisture (max) 20.0%





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Will it kill them? Probably not. Would I feed them to my boys? Nope.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll just open the bag and tell my mom he didn't like them. Do you think they'd be ok for my cousin's guinea pig or my friend's hamster?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Never mind... My dog found and ate the whole package...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

*them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

You could make your own  my rats love sweet potatos they have to be cooked first though. You could slice them and bake them with a spritz of olive oil so you'll have little sweet potato chips or you can dice them and freeze dry them. Which you can do with dry ice (if you're young have your parents do it for you because dry ice is so cold it burns your skin off) you can get dry ice at some grocery stores I know various walmarts carry penguin brand dry ice. Freeze drying is preferred because it doesn't effect the nutrients like cooking does. 

I can't see the ingredients on that package too well but it looks like it jusy says sweet potatos. You can feed that to them in that case you just don't want any added sugar. 

Here is a link for the health benefits of sweet potatos
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=64




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cooking does affect food and nutrients, but as you said first in your post, sweet potatoes must be cooked for rats to be able to eat them safely.

You can not skip the cooking and move on to freeze drying.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh duh! That's what I get for multi tasking. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

... Do you think I could cook some and ten dry them? Not freeze dry, but... Dry? With a machine? Because my mom has a drying machine (for food)  ... This time I won't let the dog eat them lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes! Do a small test batch first. You can do it with lots of fruits and vegetables. You can buy a lot already freeze dried or dehydrated just make sure you check the ingredients for funky stuff like preservatives added sweeteners and so on. Easiest and cheapest option would be baby food or buying it yourself fresh and cooking up  I use my freeze dried and dehydrated stuff for when im away so whoever comes and checks on my rats can just open the contents of a zip lock and tada healthy food 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, lol I forgot it was called dehydrating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

